# Hay feeder attempt one



## MsDeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Wanted something to make sure the goats had dry hay throughout the drizzly damp days.  Since our gates are currently wired shut and it's my job to make sure they have hay and thawed water before I leave for work at dark thirty we wanted something portable.  The plan is to start with one each and see what adjustments need to be made then make two more so we can switch them out.
The original plan had been to just put them loose in their pen but then I had the bright idea to bungee them onto stumps so they'd stay put (yeah right).
The girls caught right on.  The boys needed a demonstration but were more interested in trying to figure out why there was no grain in their grain bowl.
Pics posted of the successful beginning.  Will attempt to post video of the not so successful (and probably predictable to most of you) result.


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Well apparently I cant upload video. Tripod (who has horns) ended up with her head stuck inside, dragging it out of the bungee cords, going around in circles. Hazel upset because the feeder wouldnt be still so she could eat. David thinks we need to make hold bigger so she can get head in and out. I think we need holes smaller so she can only get mouth in and not her head. Opinions please.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2014)

I've used those totes before to make feeders.
But, my goats don't have horns. Mine were big enough that they could easily get their head in and out, but I had more hay waste.  If I were you and one had horns I would make smaller, so they can't get head in at all.
Do you have it screwed down to the that stump?
I've used two pieces of wood like a 2x4 about 30" and screwed the tote to them, so they won't turn over.


----------



## Bryan99705 (Nov 18, 2014)

May need to consider a manger with a catch tray and large lid that serves as a roof.  Another idea for a roof is if you can find a old tv dish (6' - 8' radius) and mount it on a post, tarp it, then set your feeder(s) under it.  It gives the goats some place to stay dry and hay stays dry too.  A picnic table umbrella may work too


----------

